# Houston we have a problem.



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have read here that one should always buy the biggest humidor that one can get. I used to laugh and that I would never get enough cigars on had to fill the small one I got. Well after this Christmas I am going to have to revise my way of thinking. The odd stacking in this is so the top will close. The hygrometer and humidifier call not let me add a third layer  But I guess I could have worse problems. I was forced to smoke a couple today so I could get the lid shut.



Stacey


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

It doesn't get any easier. :r


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Well I got the excuse of " i am a new to this " 


And I can dream of the troubles your having.



Stacey


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

A nice problem to have if you have to have a problem....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Well I got the excuse of " i am a new to this "
> 
> And I can dream of the troubles your having.
> 
> Stacey


I need some of Daves problems ! :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> I need some of Daves problems ! :r


 :tpd: Don't we all?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> A nice problem to have if you have to have a problem....


Indeed.

Especially Da Klugg's "problem"...


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

I feel your pain Bro. Got a similar issue here and so you smoke a few, give some away in bombs, to friends and strangers (which I have done recently) and then you get more... more than you gave up in the 1st place  It's about then that you realize that you should have listened to all the wise gorillas and got a bigger humi to begin with.... but then it is an excuse to get another one.

Dave, you don't have a problem, you have a SITUATION


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

You could build your own like I did. But I too should have built this bigger.

It has 1300+ cigars and I still need several coolidors to hold all of my collection.

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/212/cat/500/ppuser/879


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

MattK said:


> You could build your own like I did. But I too should have built this bigger.
> 
> It has 1300+ cigars and I still need several coolidors to hold all of my collection.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/212/cat/500/ppuser/879


That is a beautiful humi. You should be proud of the work you did. The glass door is a nice touch.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> I need some of Daves problems ! :r


I'd rather be part of the *solution*

I have space to spare in my humi for at least another 100 or more boxes Dave...

You know I'll always be here for you


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> I'd rather be part of the *solution*
> 
> I have space to spare in my humi for at least another 100 or more boxes Dave...
> 
> You know I'll always be here for you


Might have to take up on that Rod. Or maybe cooler # 4. Gonna have a sale on them once the walk-in is finsihed.

These came Friday and take up a bunch of room.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Might have to take up on that Rod. Or maybe cooler # 4. Gonna have a sale on them once the walk-in is finsihed.
> 
> These came Friday and take up a bunch of room.


Now that's what I call Cigar ****!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Some "other things" arrived today.

Was reading the cigar bible a while back and saw this "Arguably the strongest cigar in current production" as the lead in on these.

Cool aluminum paper foil. Gives off an evil strong odor when first opened. Says minimum of 5 years aging. EP00 sticks so ....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Some "other things" arrived today.
> 
> Was reading the cigar bible a while back and saw this "Arguably the strongest cigar in current production" as the lead in on these.
> 
> Cool aluminum paper foil. Gives off an evil strong odor when first opened. Says minimum of 5 years aging. EP00 sticks so ....


some prefer those young, dave. coppertop, mo, and i, split a young box this year and i went through mine way too quickly.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Were they the 5/5 that MRN states on the strength scale? I thought the aluminum might cause the tannic flavor to be strong in them young. 

How were they?


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I also think that they smoke well young. Try a couple and see if you like them that way. If you don't the Caz is relatively inexpensive and you can always get another box to age foil intact.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> How were they?


i normally don't like RyJs... but i found myself recommending them to everyone that was looking for a cheap smoke that was big on strength/flavor...
they were excellent. power-wise, they were semi-strong for a single cigar that size... but nothing that would knock your d*ck in the dirt on its own.

that's what i'd say if i had anything to contribute to this forum though.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Some "other things" arrived today.
> 
> Was reading the cigar bible a while back and saw this "Arguably the strongest cigar in current production" as the lead in on these.
> 
> Cool aluminum paper foil. Gives off an evil strong odor when first opened. Says minimum of 5 years aging. EP00 sticks so ....


They are pretty rich and full, but I think the Punch SS #2 is stronger. At least to my taste buds.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Da Klugs, you must have so many empty shipping boxes you could build a few box fort neighborhoods for local kids. Nice stuff, by the way.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

I can only wish man, I can can only wish. Very, very, very, nice collection by the way. Hopefully I can get there one day.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

> Dave, you don't have a problem, you have a SITUATION


I'd say it's more of an opportunity...


----------

